# G Loomis Pro Green



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone own one of the Loomis Pro Green rods? If so are they worth it?


----------



## highbars (Oct 2, 2007)

I got one from my boss for my 20th anniversary at work.I wouldn't pay 240 for one you can gat a better custom built one for that.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

paid 345 for mine about 4-5 years ago if its the same one your talking about.... my main inshore stick!!


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

i agree with highbars i have one and love it but if ur willing to spend that much a costum rod is the way to go


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

I have one. Great rod, but there are better Loomis rods than the Pro Green. I'd look into the St. Croix Tournament Legends or whatever it's called. The rod is all blue with silver guides. Great inshore rig. Also, the new St. Croix EYECON rods are freaking sweet. They're made for Walleye up North, but they are fantastic inshore rods for $90-100. Can't beat that.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I won one in a Tournament I like the rod its light weight and has a good feel to it


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have always used G-Loomis until about a year ago and I like the St Croix's just as well and they are a little cheaper. It used to be cheap to swap out a Looomis if you broke it , but the last one I swapped was 50.00. That's not near as bad as buying a new one but it kinda gives that lifetime warranty a bad taste to me.


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I've got a St Croix and like it very much. I think I decided I'm going to get a Crowder rod.


----------

